# Local using a plane to push deer



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

For the past couple years, there's a guy up where we own land and hunt that uses a small "aircraft" to fly around and "check out" the area. We've known that he's used it to aid in his hunting expeditions, but have never been able to prove it and when we've called him in to the local office they just reply, "oh, that's so and so and he knows the law, I'm sure he's not doing anything illegal." :roll:

On Friday, my dad witnessed him flying around, so low that he dang near clipped the power lines. Didn't think a whole lot of it until he noticed that the guys son was walking a field, carrying a gun, and quite obviously hunting just yards out in front of the plane. (Then we wonder why the deer are so jumpy. When I was up scouting a few weeks before deer season, I saw him buzzing our land with this plane of his, my guess is that he's trying to push the game off our acreage and on to his which is across the road.

This kind of crap really torks me! :******: Believe me, this aint the only illegal thing he's doing, but we can't seem to get him busted. Baiting, outfitting w/o a license, illegally posting......

My dad's also concerned that if he turns this guys in that he's going to get vedictive and do something to our cattle that summer up there and we can't be around at all hours of the day. It's one thing to call in an annonomous tip on something, but something like this, my dad would need to be identified (wouldn't he?)

The kicker is that this guy is pulling this crap just 10 miles north of SVL, who was just recently busted by the FEDs. What an idiot.

I just can't take this crap anymore!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Try an anonymous tip to the Game and Fish, they love to hear anything about the bad stuff. If the G&F wants a name, it wont be revealed to anybody, it will be strictly for their records. 
Its not right and something needs to be done about it. Since the locals wont do anything, get your hunters safety card out and call the RAP # on the back. (its also on your lic).

Tell them not to go barging in and asking questions, tell them to sit at your place and watch your neighbor in action for a while so they bust him in the act, and not just assume it where he can deny it.

:beer: I hope things get straightened out.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Give them a call...I'm sure that the GFD takes all information very seriously otherwise their RAP program would not have any validity. Call in and visit with them and they will appreciate any documentation that you can provide.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, finally got to talk to someone at Game and Fish and were told pretty much what I figured,

Gee thanks for calling in, there's really not a whole lot we can do about it cause we didn't see it happen. Yup, been up in one of those things before, you can get real close and no, you're not supposed to hunt for a while after being up in one.......

So, pretty much it comes down to can't do a thing about it unless we have actual video footage.....note to all hunters - carry as much media equipment with you as you can while hunting.

If it had been me up there to witness it, I would've had my digital camera binocs and my digital camera w/video, but it wasn't me so I guess there's nothing I can do.

Extremely frustrated with all of this, not just this incident :******:

But, don't get me wrong, we need to keep calling this info in, it will eventually pile up to something the GF can use - PLEASE CALL IN OFFENDERS!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I know how you feel. I know a guy has pushed them off the refuge before. Shot the biggest deer i ever saw at about noon saw himflying around the refuge about 10 that same morning. He has been reported to the g&f before, but nothing has ever came of it. I guess until guys like this get arrested we can't force a conscience on them.....morons :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If you can catch him on film. Had a guide service in CT that was doing that. He eventually got busted. I got some pictures somewhere with his plance surrounded by geese. He would basically hurd them to the fields they had clients in.

I also heard there is a video of a guy in ether Ark or Missouri of a guy using remote control planes to hurd snows around. The story goes he was stupid or ballsy enough to film it and either was bragging or someone found the video and turned him in.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

You could really fix the problem, just give the FAA a call, they will have surveillance on him operating his A/C...


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmmm.... that would be kinda fun.

I wish I would've put two and two together earlier in the waterfowl season cause I did see him flying around in the mornings. It took me a while to figure out that he had hunters in random places and was pushing the birds off my family's lake/fields and over to his hunters....the same hunters he's outfitting to without a license on land that is not his and he is not leasing....


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Fargo FAA office that would be involved - 701-232-8949

They handle all of NoDak. Would be best if you could get a tail number or a video really.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Now, does it have to be a certain kind of aircraft for them to get involved or do they have jurisdiction over anything airborne?

It's not exactly a plane, but it is propelled through the air with a motorized propeller, if that makes any sense


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Heck, if it's not a plane, just shoot the Fokker down :wink:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, just spoke to a real nice guy at FAA. Thanks for the tip Drew and farmerj.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

What did they say?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

After a long conversation - the summary:

I'm going to try to get a picture of it this weekend when I go up to hunt. We first need to determine if it is an aircraft that is required to be licensed w/ FAA and/or if this guy needs to be certified to fly, etc....

Of course, things would be better if we had a pic or video, but the guy was very interested in my case. He is a fellow sportsman and was getting aggitated and angry just from me telling him what this guy's been doing with and w/o the plane.

He said no matter what, there's got to be some violation we can nail him on given the danger factors of getting so close to power lines and trees. He said, "There's never an excuse to treat wildlife in that manner" and for that he must pay.

He's going to ask around the office if anyone has some ideas of what the next best move is, but he promised I'd hear back from him and assured me that FAA is very interested in this situation or any others that people think aren't right. He said to call anytime.

Kudos to NoDak FAA!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Original picture removed to avoid confusion.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Kudos to NoDak FAA!!


My dad retired from that office after 35 years. They are good people up there even though I haven't been aournd there since 1997. And people wonder why I got no problems dealing with government types.

If he is chasing waterfowl, it becomes a federal offence under the federal wildlife laws. US Fish and Game need to be contacted.

If it is large game, State GNF need to be contacted.

Either of those will have greater teeth than the FAA.

If waterfowl are involved, If the Fed GNF can get a conviction, FAA will step up also and add to the charges.

If it is an ultralight like above, not much will likely result other than maybe a fine for operating within 500 feet or people.

The big deal now is to get pictures and/or video.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Not really, it's got the same type of seat, but it's got a more parachute type top instead of the wings and has what looks like a huge barn fan on the back. I guess I would describe it as looking like one of those boats they use in the everglades, but the fan isn't as big and it flies.

I'm not making much sense, am I? The guy at FAA seemed to know what I was talking about, but who knows. I'll keep trying to find a pic of it, hopefully I get a chance to see the real thing again this weekend, but doubt it with it getting so cold.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

This is NOT the actual aircraft, only a visual reference.

The one being looked for has a white parachute









Additional pictures removed to avoid confusion


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

The first one is dead on the money.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

_Edited to correct location_

So to get everyone up to speed.

*In the Sheridan County Area*
Looking for pictures, video or reports of a aircraft like above that is being used in the pursuit of wild game to include deer and waterfowl.

If found pursuing waterfowl, Call the US Fish and Wildlife.
http://www.fws.gov/le/PRU/hotline.htm



> Telephone - FWS Hotline's Number: (703) 358-2087
> 
> Fax - Complete and submit the Complaint Form to: (703) 358-2547
> 
> ...


ND Game and Fish
https://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/report-a-viol.html



> Contact a game warden directly. Game wardens are stationed throughout the state. Find the nearest game warden here.
> Call state radio at 1-800-472-2121. You will be put in touch with the nearest game warden, sheriff's department, or other law enforcement agency. This number is available 24 hours a day.
> Call the Report All Poaching (RAP) hotline at 1-800-472-2121 any time, day or night. At RAP you can report a violation and receive a reward for a conviction based on your information. Rewards range from $100-$1000 depending on the nature of the crime. If you wish to remain anonymous, you will receive a special code number and do not need to give your name. Get more information on the Report All Poaching program


[/i]


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

farmerj, you're right, that's a visual representation, it is not the actual aircraft. Actually, the one I'm referring to has a white parachute.

It is *not* in the Bismarck area. It's in Sheridan county.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

ahhhhhhhh yeah, those are going to be a little different than actual airplanes, but the farge Fizz-dou should get him on something, hope that helps your problem


----------

